# Want to Convert Belt pump to Elec/Hyd



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

Have an old fisher set up. Would like info on this project? Ease, Cost, Pics, Mounting pump? Any info Helpful. 
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

Honestly, you will probaly spend more in parts than what the plow is even worth.


----------



## cowboyway37 (Nov 25, 2004)

*change over*

Ditch the western pump and all the controls. Leave the brackets and blade. Get a Meyer pump E47 or E60 should bolt right up. look for a power harness total for all should be like $400 all you will have to do is maybe change some fitting on the blade . Other than that you should be ready to go. maybe 1 hours worth of work.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

The Meyer pump won't work. The stroke of the Meyer piston is much shorter then the Fisher. It won't lift the plow high enough. A friend tried it on his setup.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Probabily not cost effective. The best way would probabily be to look on line, like Ebay, for a used electrapack unit. They replace the lift cylinder with the big ugly black all in one thingy- 2 pins for the lift cylinder are the mounts but you would need the electric harness and control box too.

As long as the hydraulic pump and valve on your plow now are goo you're probabily better to stick with them. 

BTW remember to change to an electric plow you NEED to ensure your trucks electrical system is up to the challenge.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

You might want to try something like this set up uses on the old Sno-way plows
They used a Monarch pump. I found the pump less the motor on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7951118689&category=63688&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## truckfreak (Jan 23, 2005)

*Truckfreak*

i INSTALLED A DIAMOND SOLENOID VALVE BLOCK, HARNESS & CONTROL ON MY OLD FISHER BELT DRIVE. I USED MY EXISTING PUMP AND JUST PLUMBED IT INTO THE BLOCK. WORKS AWSOME AND I ELIMINATED MY 2 CABLE CONTROLS AND OLD VALVE BODY THAT ALWAYS NEEDED ADJUSTMENTS.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Honestly, I think you would be better off with belt driven. Iam not sure about cost for parts or compatibility but buying an electric hydraulic pump from fisher may cost you more then the plow is worth as others mentioned. I would not convert it unless you have a real good reason to scrap the belt driven setup. Is there a problem with the belt drive system, something you don't like? Tell us a little more. Forget the E-47 or anything Meyer, besides it being a dis- service to the plow, they are not reliable and much slower then anything you will find from fisher. I also agree with Turfmower, the monarch belt driven pumps are worth looking into. Unless you have your mind set on electric hydro


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*keep your belt on*

Psst, hey, want a reliable, easy to fix, never break down lift and turn unit for your plow, one that will not let you down or fry your battery or alternator, singe your ground wires, or cause you to worry if you are going to make it through the night with your heater, headlights, radio, and other accessories on?

Stay belt driven, get an updated belt driven if you need to, Monarch Road Machinery is still in business, they still make pumps and service kits for the old stuff, in fact, they are the oldest manufacturing company to exist in the great state of Michigan.

Having a belt driven pump is like having a belt and suspenders, it will hold your pants on when the electric power fails.


----------



## dodgedump (Dec 30, 2005)

TRUCKFREAK
I have a dump truck and I have a valve so that when I pull the knob the same eletric hydro pump can make my plow go up and down. I push the valve knob and the dump goes up and down. I should be able to hook this up so that I have a main block to put a source hose in and three outputs (1 for the up/down piston and the other 2 for the left right). That sounds like what you did right? Any help would be great Im new to this. I assume I will need to but a left/right solenoid. It is a 7.5' Fisher plow and it sayd G for the model. Thanks


----------

